# Start of another project



## Genbander (Sep 15, 2005)

Wanted some thoughts from the masses on my latest project.

First off, can someone give me an educated guess on the age of the frame?

Just picked this frame up and was pondering on the build, I have an Ultegra 10 group, with an FSA Crankset, with carbon bars and black stem and seatpost on another bike that I can use for parts. My options are the following.

Option 1 - Build the bike with what I have, and use a threadless converter for the stem

Option 2 - Build the bike with the Ultegra, but get a silver crankset, seatpost, bar and threaded Stem

Option 3 - Buy all new Campy stuff in silver to match the chrome

Option 4 - Go old school with down tube shifters

I am also considering picking up a threadless Carbon fork like a Force or a Street and going threadless.

And last but not least, can somebody give me some feedback on installing the threadless stem converter. Do they look like crap?

Thanks!!!





View attachment 83317


View attachment 83318


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Threadless converter:


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

master x-light, probably late 90's. buy all campy stuff, quill stem, get the fork cut and threaded, you can go to a stem converter later. Stick with the original fork for at least a season so you'll have a frame of refference. Put the lightest set of wheels you can find. *ride the hell out of it*. it is the classic italian steel ride, one that is always a bench mark for it's craftsmanship and performance. worst case i've heard of, someone painted the fork black because they couldn't stand the flashy paint job. if you feel like that sell the frame.

Actually the way it is setup currently you could go with a threadless headset so you could use a modern stem and spacers. It looks like you could get a 20mm spacer in there depending on the stem.

do a search on master x-lights in this forum. it's a beauty.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Option 3...no doubt.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

A frame like that deserves the utmost respect, so...GO OLD SCHOOL YEAH!!!


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

old school here too mate. Im a big orange fan..hell if I could find some orange undies I would wear them 

to much info but I LoVe orange


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Genbander said:


> First off, can someone give me an educated guess on the age of the frame?


The paint scheme suggests a late 1990s bike to me.

I would look for a classic quill stem. I would use period appropriate silver Record group with 9-speed or 8-speed Ergopower. At that time, the Chorus Ergo shifters were silver.


----------

